# Neustart



## Alcasim (16. April 2008)

Hallo,
Wir (Ciliu und meine Wenigkeit) suchen auf diesem Wege 3 Mitstreiter die Lust haben KOMPLETT neu anzufangen.
Unser Ziel ist es eine 5er Gruppe stehen zu haben mit der man von Anfang an zusammen levelt (u.A. regelmässige Instanzenbesuche). 

Wir setzen vorraus: 
-Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten (ca. 16-21 Uhr sollte man 2 oder 3 Mal die Woche zeit haben)
-Funktionierendes Teamspeak 
-Pünktlichkeit, Verlässlichkeit
-Sozialer Umgang
-Lernfähig (d.h. man sollte zB. mit Kritik gut umgehen können)
-Gut überlegte entscheidung, d.h. das ihr auf KEINEN FALL abspringt.

Zu Ciliu: 

-16 Jahre alt (92 Geboren)
-World of Warcraft Erfahrung ab Patch 1.4
-Geht an die Decke wenn er "scheiß allianz" "horden kiddies" usw. hört
-mag PvP nicht besonders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-UMGÄNGLICH, und gebe auch nach!

Zu mir:

- (noch) 14 Jahre alt (93 Geboren)
- Schweizer (muss auch mal erwähnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- WoW Erfahrung ab Burning Crusade (Ende 06 begonnen)
- PvP freak (kann man denk ich schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Gesucht werden in etwa gleichaltrige, einigermaßen reife WoW Spieler, die neben WoW auch noch ein Reallife haben, so dass man sich auch mal über etwas anderes unterhalten kann.
Ihr solltet beim Spielen konzentriert bei der Sache sein können - sonst bringt die ganze Aktion nichts.
Es sollte wie gesagt grössten Teils zusammen, und dann auch meist Instanzen gespielt werden.
Uns persönlich ist es letztendlich egal was für eine Rolle wir in der Gruppe übernehmen dürfen/sollen/müssen.

Die Einzige Voraussetzung die wir schlussendlich noch geben ist das wir auf Frostwolf/Azshara (beides gut belebte PvP Server) als Allianzler beginnen wollen.

Naja wir hoffen es finden sich 3 Personen, die bereit sind diese Aufgabe mit der Gruppe zusammen zu meistern.

Falls Interesse besteht, eine PM an mich schreiben oder 396446355 in ICQ adden.


mfg, 
Ciliu & Alcasim


----------



## Ciliu (16. April 2008)

PUSH!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

du hast es nötig den thread nach 43 mins, in denen noch nich mal wer anders in dem forum gepostet hat, zu pushen??? omg


----------



## Alcasim (16. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du hast es nötig den thread nach 43 mins, in denen noch nich mal wer anders in dem forum gepostet hat, zu pushen??? omg



Und du hast es nötig gleich zu spammen?

@Matze, push den Thread bitte nich nochmals nach 43 Minuten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und du hast es nötig gleich zu spammen?
> 
> @Matze, push den Thread bitte nich nochmals nach 43 Minuten^^


soll ich lieber reporten gehen?


----------



## Alcasim (16. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soll ich lieber reporten gehen?



Nur weil er den Thread fälschlicherweise schon nach 48 unglaublich kurzen Minuten gepusht hat? Go on


----------



## Alcasim (19. April 2008)

/push 

Ciliu musste leider aus Real-Technischen Gründen das Projekt abbrechen, suche allerdings auf dem Weg trotzdem noch 3 oder 4 Mitstreiter


----------



## derpainkiller (19. April 2008)

Fang auf Mannoroth neu an dann bin ich dabei, ist n guter PvP Server aaaaaaber ich sag dir eins, 2-3mal die Woche 16-21 Uhr online sein ist hart x_x

Am Wochenende ok aber sonst ... puuuuuuuuuh 

Ich denk es wär einfacher ne "lose" levelgruppe zu finden!


----------



## Alcasim (19. April 2008)

Ne, die Server stehen fest.. Will zum einen da weil ich weiss dass da wirklich was läuft.. Haben nämlich das mit der Stammgruppe schon einmal durchgezogen auf dem Echsenkessel und da ist es echt öde was PvP oder PvE anbelangt (erst vorletzte Woche BT gecleart).. 

Das mit dem "2-3x von 16 bis 21 Uhr" war nur ne grobe Einschätzung, letztes mal hatten wir Glück da wir alle oft vorm PC sassen *lach* haben uns da einfach Level gesetzt und gewartet bis alle auf dem besagten Level waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

